

Launched a payment processor that accepts XRP, DOGE, BTC, and LTC - causeimyanni

Yanni here from SNAPCARD (www.joinsnapcard.com), a browser bookmarklet that allows Bitcoin users to shop on ANY website using their BTC.<p>We just built a payment processor that allows us to now accept LTC, DOGE, and XRP!<p>You can check out an image of it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;WDaYUgN<p>Or, you can test it on our website @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joinsnapcard.com&#x2F;<p>Let me know what you guys think.<p>Thank you!
======
qb
How do you guys make money with the main service? 2% seems too low for the
manual work involved. Miles earning credit cards?

------
alto50
Great job guys! Looking forward to new developments

------
jacobhansen
Nice - snapCard is rocking it!

------
khamoud
This is awesome!

